# Okuma ATRION reel combo?



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

I found this at a pawn shop. It looks like a descent combo and it is in great condition for a back - up anyway. I often do this when I see a rod and reel for a good price. that why i have so many darn Rods and reels. anyway i was wondering is it anygood? I paid $15 for the combo.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

Are you happy with it? Does it feel like it's worth $15? If so, then why does it matter what everyone else thinks? 

You can't buy a snoopy reel for $15 anymore. Based on that fact, If you can cast out a lure on it without the rod snapping in two or the reel seat falling off in your hands, it's worth the $15. 

I don't think you are going to see anyone saying you got a super spectacular deal because the combo is the best thing since sliced bread, but I'm sure it is a use able outfit. 

Heck, I fished for 10 years with a single spinning rod and reel that were used so much the decals and paint have been worn away. I loved it and thought it was the greatest combo ever made since I bought it myself when I was 9. I still have it to this day and use it. I think the combo cost $30 back in the early 80's. That thing has probably caught many more fish than most $200-300 outfits in most guys' boats. That combo was definitely worth the money to me.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Well put Tunnel. It is true. I have a rod and reel in my arsenal that is 10 years old this year and it cost me all of $30 back then. Grant it, I now have other better rods but it served me well all those years.


----------

